# Metal Mania Headquarters



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

I see a few metal threads scattered around here that die off quickly, lets consolidate
into one place to discuss all things metal

I have huge diverse metal collection and especially deep in nordic metal scence like:

Opeth
Dimmu Bogir
Emperor
Immortal
Enslaved

Be happy to share ideas and promote great bands, whats on your mind.......


----------



## ghostViolin (May 6, 2010)

Your nick says it all 

Dark Angel's "Darkness Descends" and "Time Doesn't Heal" get a 10/10 from me! 

Another great thrash album is Sabbat's "Dreamweaver" that gets a 12/10 from me! 

But lately I'm more into softer genres, progressive and symphonic mainly.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

ghostViolin said:


> Your nick says it all
> 
> Dark Angel's "Darkness Descends" and "Time Doesn't Heal" get a 10/10 from me!
> 
> ...


*Sabat*
I got the two main Sabat albums few years ago and I love them, I had always read how Danni from Cradle of Filth was greatly influenced by them and I have to agree after hearing them......knew nothing about them till recently discovering on the internet

*Dark Angel*
That album is a certified classic thrash with Hoglan on drums.......



> But lately I'm more into softer genres, progressive and symphonic mainly


Opeth, Therion etc?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Around the same time as I got the Sabat albums also got all the *Coroner* albums, heard about them before and after I tried one had to get all albums! Great music and vocals, quality work that sounds great today......


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Metal Mania... I'll say:

*Metallica* - well, Metallica!
*Yngwie Malmsteen* - good bye pentatonic scale, hello harmonic minor!
*Children of Bodom* - heavier version and more melodic-driven version of Malmsteen.
*Motorhead* - dirty, mean, heavy, thrasy, punk.. you name it! One of the greatest bands! 

And of course, last but not last, my band  which doesn't have a proper name but it will soon


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wicked_one said:


> Metal Mania... I'll say:
> 
> *Metallica* - well, Metallica!
> *Yngwie Malmsteen* - good bye pentatonic scale, hello harmonic minor!
> ...


*Metallica*
All albums up to Black are solid, then they lost thier touch, Megadeth took thier place so to speak with peak albums Rust in Peace, Peace Sells etc.......now we have silliness like "some kind of monster" documentary (sad but true)

*COB*
Alexi is a great guitarist and I have the first several albums but the keyboard overload gets to me after a while........

*Motorhead*
Have some great early albums like "ace of spades" but subsequent albums didn't offer much new and I eventually got tired of them, keep cranking them out regardless, quite a large catalog of work


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm very old school and started out with Black Sabbath's first album when it was nearly new. 

Lately my guilty pleasure may be too pop for some of you. I love it because it heaps on bombast and enough cheese to give you a coronary. What happens when you mix Enya, Abba, Symphonic metal, with death metal vocals?





You can almost get your Wagner and metal fix at the same time. 

Also, being a Tony Iommi fan, I'm very fond of Electric Wizard who go deeper into Iommi territory than he did even.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Liv (of Leaves Eyes) was previously singer in band *Theatre of Tragedy* and I have every album by them!

I also really like *Tristania* especially when Morton Veland was there (widow weeds, beyond the veil)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

So others are doing this beauty and the beast music too. I should have suspected. It's a compelling style. Thank you!


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

DarkAngel said:


> Liv (of Leaves Eyes) was previously singer in band *Theatre of Tragedy* and I have every album by them!
> 
> I also really like *Tristania* especially when Morton Veland was there (widow weeds, beyond the veil)


No kidding, I stopped listening to them about 10 years ago after he left. I tried listening to them again recently but eh..that part of me died. Just can't get back into extreme metal. Funny that my interest in Judas Priest/Iron Maiden still remains


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

David58117 said:


> No kidding, I stopped listening to them about 10 years ago after he left. I tried listening to them again recently but eh..that part of me died. Just can't get back into extreme metal. Funny that my interest in Judas Priest/Iron Maiden still remains


*I am one of those guys who like Judas Priest more than Iron Maiden.*

I already have the CDs so ever since I got a nice home theater system been getting some JP DVDs I really enjoy......even the newer one with Rob Halford back in the band is just like a trip back in time 25 yrs ago, they still can rock


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> *I am one of those guys who like Judas Priest more than Iron Maiden.*
> 
> I already have the CDs so ever since I got a nice home theater system been getting some JP DVDs I really enjoy......even the newer one with Rob Halford back in the band is just like a trip back in time 25 yrs ago, they still can rock


Rising in the East must be one of their greatest shows out there. It's pure awesome, vocals just like they should be, guitars sound good and the whole show made me go "WOW!". I rarely go "WOW!" Yeah, awesome!

Too bad that Rob can't hit those high notes on "Painkiller" anymore. Almost like Ian Gillan from Deep Purple. Well, he can't really sing anything from the old days... Oh, that brings me to Blackmore's Night, but yeah, it's not metal...

Machine Head?  Dream Evil?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Wicked_one said:


> Oh, that brings me to Blackmore's Night, but yeah, it's not metal...


I don't want to derail this thread, but I LOVE Blackmore's Night.

To get back on track - speaking of Deep Purple alumni, I never much liked Glenn Hughes' voice, but some of his more recent collaborations with Iommi go straight for the jugular.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I've posted some videos in other metal threads but I wouldn't say I was really into it. I've got the first 6 Sabbath albums plus Heaven and Hell along with Rust in Peace, Welcome to Sky Valley and Blackwater Park. And that's the extent of my metal collection.

I like mainly stuff more closely descended from Sabbath. Stoner, Doom and some Drone. Electric Wizard, Sleep, Om, Kyuss, Ufomammut, Sunn O))), Melvins, Boris and that kind of thing seem to be where I gravitate towards if I want some metal. I like other big bands like Iron Maiden, Metallica, Slayer etc but not enough to dig too deep into their catalogue beyond their best (early) albums.

I guess I prefer heavy riffs and a tight rhythm section over extreme vocals and face melting leads. There's nothing wrong with some nice twin lead guitar work like Smith/Murray or Downing/Tipton but Powell/Turner or Gorham/White where there first and, in my opinion, did it better.

The extremities of the genre do absolutely nothing for me. On one side is the hair 'metal' and other uber-cheesy 80's syle bands and on the other the face painters and cookie monster singers. Other than the laugh I get when I see albums like these, I can't get into the music at all:



















I'm not sure how self aware some of the bands are, but it does come across very Spinal Tap at times.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

KaerbEmEvig said:


>


The "problem" with Opeth is after 5th album Blackwater Park Akerfeldt started hanging out with that guy from Porcupine Tree and playing around with mellotrons and now we have the "progressive" phase of Opeth

First 5 albums are very solid Orchid -> Blackwater, my very favorite being 3rd album MAYH


----------



## ghostViolin (May 6, 2010)

Not a big fan of Opeth really. Got 3 of their albums but I rarely listen to them anymore. 

Funny thing about me is lately I find it harder to get back into growling vocals, tho I used to love death metal! Especially those from the late 80's (thanx to 2 or 3 friends who are a few years older who introduced death metal to me when I was beginning to listen to metal).

Anyone remember heavyweights such as Death, Athiest, Cynic, Obituary, Deicide (ouch!), Entombed, Carcass, etc. those were my main thing for a couple of years earlier into my metal listening career. Too bad tho that now, newer death bands don;t really appeal to me. 

As for my new love, progressive and symphonic metal, I enjoy listening to acts like Zero Hour, Pagan's Mind, Adagio, Elegy, Threshold, Symphony X, Seventh Wonder, Circus Maximus etc.

Another thing is I love Coroner, have all of their albums, the best of which imho are Punishment for Decadence and Mental Vortex. The peak of technical thrash, well, maybe...


----------



## ghostViolin (May 6, 2010)

In Flames - The Jester Race is another epic melodeath album. 

Whatever is happening to them these days is anotehr story tho..


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

ghostViolin said:


> Not a big fan of Opeth really. Got 3 of their albums but I rarely listen to them anymore.
> 
> Funny thing about me is lately I find it harder to get back into growling vocals, tho I used to love death metal! Especially those from the late 80's (thanx to 2 or 3 friends who are a few years older who introduced death metal to me when I was beginning to listen to metal).
> 
> ...


Glad we both have discovered Coroner, thank the metal gods for interent otherwise I would have never found them



> Anyone remember heavyweights such as *Death, Athiest, Cynic, Obituary, Deicide (ouch!), Entombed, Carcass, etc*. those were my main thing for a couple of years earlier into my metal listening career. Too bad tho that now, newer death bands don;t really appeal to me.


Yes to all the above except Deicide, replace with Morbid Angel and Trey Azagthoth!
What a metal scence Florida was in late 1980s center of death metal universe


----------



## ghostViolin (May 6, 2010)

I've just listened to Kamelot's latest offering, "Poetry for the Poisoned" and was quite disappointed with it. The album feels like a continuation of their previous "Ghost Opera", another rather weak album compared to their other effort. 

Personally I think Karma (2001), Epica (2003) and The Black Halo (2005) are their finest. The Fourth Legacy (1999) is a very good album too...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm into progressive metal primarily, though I listen to some more straight up metal as well, and symphonic metal.

My favorite prog metal artists: Pain of Salvation, Dream Theater, Queensryche and Evergrey.


----------



## ghostViolin (May 6, 2010)

If I had to choose one band only to name as my favorite, then I'd have to go with Alhambra. They're Japanese and they're progressive. Probably the most interesting progressive band I've so far come across. But I'm opinionated...


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

ghostViolin said:


> I've just listened to Kamelot's latest offering, "Poetry for the Poisoned" and was quite disappointed with it. The album feels like a continuation of their previous "Ghost Opera", another rather weak album compared to their other effort.
> 
> Personally I think Karma (2001), Epica (2003) and The Black Halo (2005) are their finest. The Fourth Legacy (1999) is a very good album too...


I feel the same. I think Kamelot is stuck into their 'kamelot' scale and their latest Poetry .... is just the same as in Ghost Opera.

The latest album sample I've been listening online are:
*Paul Gilbert - Fuzz Universe* = awesome 9/10
*Blind Guardian - At the edge of time *= 8/10, though I'm new to B.G.
*Iron Maiden - The Final Frontier* = B.D. vocal is what I'm enjoying and the song sound composed mainly for this purpose. In term of composition and length mostly too exhausting. 7/10
*Accept - Blood of the Nation* = the only Accept album I ever heard, can't complain and quite like it. 8/10
*Marty Friedman - Bad D.N.A.* = not much metal , just don;t like it. 5/10
and *Kamelot*, 7/10 for those who new to Kamelot it still sound awesome.

and did you heard Mike Portnoy switch camp to Avenged Sevenfold. I know A7S is awesome band but shame for Dream Theater for this to happen. I hope it's for good.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Recently I've listened to a lot of Venom. Now, their last 3 albums can be easily ranked as their best, but of course they have the old classics as "Countess Bathory" , "Welcome to Hell" and "Black Metal".

But once I heard the 1st riff from Resurrection I knew there was something going on. They're trying the modern heavy metal sound, man, and they rock!!!


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> The "problem" with Opeth is after 5th album Blackwater Park Akerfeldt started hanging out with that guy from Porcupine Tree and playing around with mellotrons and now we have the "progressive" phase of Opeth
> 
> First 5 albums are very solid Orchid -> Blackwater, my very favorite being 3rd album MAYH


That guy from Porcupine Tree (Wilson) helped produce Blackwater Park and accompanied the vocal track on The Drapery Falls. Opeth has always had a progressive edge/influence. 'My Arms, Your Hearse' is a lyric from a Comus song (Prog-folk).

I'm not into a lot of metal, but I love tech-metal just for the ridiculousness of the writing/performance: 
Psyopus- Death, I

Ion Dissonance- OASD

Fun stuff.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*New Enslaved out today.......*
Had to get it since I have all other albums, this one has more raw energy going back to the mid 1990s halcyon days while still mixing things up a bit, one of the very best nordic groups that never lets you down

*New Dimmu Bogir out soon........*


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been listening these days two new bands that really made me go "wow". One more than the other and I want to share with you, guys 

One is from Poland and plays something rather similar to Children of Bodom. They're called *Made of Hate* and they have two albums out there

The other one (which is my favorite of these two) is *Anterior*. They're from Wales and they have one album out (_This Age of Silence_) and one that's about to hit the stores. Can't wait, really! They actually opened for Children of Bodom on the two shows they had in Dublin and Glasgow.

I hope you enjoy them in case you'll give them a listen!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wicked_one said:


> I've been listening these days two new bands that really made me go "wow". One more than the other and I want to share with you, guys
> 
> One is from Poland and plays something rather similar to Children of Bodom. They're called *Made of Hate* and they have two albums out there
> 
> ...


*Children of Bodom*
COB.....havent't listened to them for long time but back in 1990s the classic first 3-4 albums got quite a few spins. The manic keyboard is borderline cheesey, but Alexi Laiho has some great guitar riffage that kept me tuned in. Recent efforts have left me much less impressed


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Alcest

For fans of post black metal groups likke Agalloch, Negura Bunget etc please check out this great euro band, some of the very best I have heard in this genre......


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Alcest
> 
> For fans of post black metal groups likke Agalloch, Negura Bunget etc please check out this great euro band, some of the very best I have heard in this genre......


Negura Bunget - Romanian (woo-hoo!!) band, yes, very good indeed. Even though I haven't listened to it intensively. Can't say I'm a big fan, but now that you brought it up I think I'll give it a go


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wicked_one said:


> Negura Bunget - Romanian (woo-hoo!!) band, yes, very good indeed. Even though I haven't listened to it intensively. Can't say I'm a big fan, but now that you brought it up I think I'll give it a go


Early *Negura Bunget* CDs are just straight golden era black metal of high quality, but two most recent Cds are very progressive "post" black metal that I really like along with Agalloch and some other groups


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*Got new Dimmu Bogir yesterday, lots of hype for this.*

First the packaging is very deluxe, a 4 panel digipak folding out from center to form a cross with artwork on all sides plus a nice boolet. The album is very dense with layered effects and orchestrations, very long 5+ minute outro using orchestra that sounds very good. However I feel the same about this as previous DCA, everything gets kinda muddled and lost in the mix.....best to use headphones so you can really hear everything going on deep in the mix.

I long for the more direct pure darkness of early album Enthrone Darkness Triumphant, but that seems to be a relic of the past now......thank goodness I can revistit it whenever I want


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I just got an album by Stinking Lizaveta, Caught Between Worlds (mp3 version) from 2004. (So, I'm behind the times, so sue me.)










You might call it stoner rock more than metal, but fans of Electric Wizard or Kyuss might find something of interest there.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Weston said:


> You might call it stoner rock more than metal, but fans of *Electric Wizard or Kyuss* might find something of interest there.


Oh man do I love Kyuss............stoner gods from the midnight endless highway airwaves of Arizona desert wastelands, heavvvvvvvvvvvyyyyyyyy

Kyuss


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*Have all Judas Priest albums*....
just recently got these *Halford* CDs cheap used, nice addition sound great, should have done this long ago


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> I see a few metal threads scattered around here that die off quickly, lets consolidate
> into one place to discuss all things metal
> 
> I have huge diverse metal collection and especially deep in nordic metal scence like:


Well can we all post videos in here? I started that rate the metal thread, but it seems to be dying for lack of metalheads... 



Argus said:


> I like mainly stuff more closely descended from Sabbath. Stoner, Doom and some Drone. Electric Wizard, Sleep, Om, Kyuss, Ufomammut, Sunn O))), Melvins, Boris and that kind of thing seem to be where I gravitate towards if I want some metal. I like other big bands like Iron Maiden, Metallica, Slayer etc but not enough to dig too deep into their catalogue beyond their best (early) albums.


I'm really big on doom/drone/stoner bands. I'm actually spinning "Dopesmoker" by Sleep as I type this. Doom and its subgenres was the last aspect of metal that I explored and its the one that I feel like really fits the instrumentation and attitude of metal the best. I love Boris, Sleep, Electric Wizard, just about to look into getting Om's latest record (I love the fact that they got the drummer from grails to record that one, he's one of my favorite rock drummers), The Wounded Kings, Sloath, Earth etc. It's the deepest of all metal music IMO.


DarkAngel said:


> The "problem" with Opeth is after 5th album Blackwater Park Akerfeldt started hanging out with that guy from Porcupine Tree and playing around with mellotrons and now we have the "progressive" phase of Opeth
> 
> First 5 albums are very solid Orchid -> Blackwater, my very favorite being 3rd album MAYH


I agree with you totally to a point. I think that Blackwater park and Ghost reveries were Opeth's two weakest records, almost to the point that they're unlistenable in contrast to their others (actually deliverance was pretty crappy too) however have you listened to Watershed? That album is genius in my opinion, so much subtlety within the tracks. It is however one of those albums that you won't get unless you listen to it all the way through uninterupted. Watershed is my favorite of their albums, along with My Arms, Your Hearse which is in my opinion the album where their old sound had been perfected completely. 


Weston said:


> I just got an album by Stinking Lizaveta, Caught Between Worlds (mp3 version) from 2004. (So, I'm behind the times, so sue me.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Stinking Lizaveta, I have their newest LP sitting up on my shelf right now. I think they're the best strait up stoner rock band right now.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I agree with you totally to a point. I think that Blackwater park and Ghost reveries were Opeth's two weakest records, almost to the point that they're unlistenable in contrast to their others (actually deliverance was pretty crappy too) however have you listened to Watershed? That album is genius in my opinion, so much subtlety within the tracks. It is however one of those albums that you won't get unless you listen to it all the way through uninterupted. Watershed is my favorite of their albums, *along with My Arms, Your Hearse which is in my opinion the album where their old sound had been perfected completely*.


Many great tracks on Watershed.............but I think Opeth's best work is behind them, would not be surprised if that was thier last album.

Still my favorite Opeth is MAYH, such brutal beauty......



*The new Accept album is a shocker*, no way should a bunch of old guys dust themselves off and release a great rocking metal album like this! I puchased many of this groups 1980s albums, thought they they were washed up long ago then out of nowhere this new album comes out that blows me away, like a time travel back to 1980s golden era.....check it out dudes


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> Many great tracks on Watershed.............but I think Opeth's best work is behind them, would not be surprised if that was thier last album.
> 
> Still my favorite Opeth is MAYH, such brutal beauty......


Agreed on MAYH. It is absolutely a masterpiece and very underrated while Blackwater Park seems to be the most overrated of all.

I think that Opeth has to be taken in two different phases, the old and the new. The older stuff is superior in many ways, but as I said, I believe Watershed to be the perfection of Opeth's second phase just as My Arms, Your Hearse was the realization of their older phase. I like both for different reasons at different times, however in all honesty I have to be in the right mood for Watershed while MAYH always hits the spot.

Funny you should mention a new album because they actually have a new LP due out this September titled "Heritage". In all honesty I'm worried. I'll post a picture of the cover art, but its not exactly promising. They look like they're trying to rip off a mid 70s prog rock album. It looks nothing like the previous records. I'm thinking that this will be the introduction into Opeth's third phase. They've already announced that there will be no death metal growls and only clean vocals this time around and that it will simply be different from anything they've ever done (no ****) so we shall see, but I'm fairly pessimistic while being hopeful, if that's even possible. Here's a photo of the album art and an article on the new album:








http://www.puregrainaudio.com/interviews/interview-with-opeth-guitarist-fredrik-akesson

Hopefully it will be a departure in a good way, like more influenced by classical, jazz and folk maybe...


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Agreed on MAYH. It is absolutely a masterpiece and very underrated while Blackwater Park seems to be the most overrated of all.
> 
> I think that Opeth has to be taken in two different phases, the old and the new. The older stuff is superior in many ways, but as I said, I believe Watershed to be the perfection of Opeth's second phase just as My Arms, Your Hearse was the realization of their older phase. I like both for different reasons at different times, however in all honesty I have to be in the right mood for Watershed while MAYH always hits the spot.
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooooo, No No................not good 

The chain was broken with release of Damnation album, moog mellotron synths alla King Crimson spelled the end of Opeth as we knew them, just waiting for final nail in the coffin.........RIP


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Lovely thread back to life. Since there was quite a gap since the last post, let me ask you, dear followers, forum friends and metalheads alike: what have you been listening to recently?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> Noooooooooooooo, No No................not good
> 
> The chain was broken with release of Damnation album, moog mellotron synths alla King Crimson spelled the end of Opeth as we knew them, just waiting for final nail in the coffin.........RIP


Haha , you should check out this video, it reminds me of your reaction.






*Wiked_one*, good question and I have an answer, here is a list of bands I've been jamming to lately:

Mastodon: 




Opeth:




Sleep:




Om: (I don't own this album but I'm looking into getting it soon) 




Dead to a dying world: (Ordered this album and its taking FOREVER to get here) 




Grails- Black tar prophesies 1,2 & 3 (not really metal, but still exceptionally good) 




Electric Wizard: 




Of course there are others, but that's a long enough list and if I post too many then noone will listen to any of them.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wicked_one said:


> Lovely thread back to life. Since there was quite a gap since the last post, let me ask you, dear followers, forum friends and metalheads alike: what have you been listening to recently?


Most recently I continue to mine 1980s for cheap stuff I missed first time around, been scooping up used CDs of
*Sammy Hagar pre Van Halen material*.............including some Montrose stuff

















There is no end to this if you keep digging deep enough.............
vast search capabilities of internet keep finding new directions to explore, very little new stuff worth fooling with


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Talking about new stuff, if you like thrash metal, I do recommend you *Lazarus A.D.*. They have melody, aggression, speed, it's 80's metal to the next level, IMO. That's why they became my favorite band from the new stuff that's going on today.

Here's an example:





@Iforgotmypassword, I'll definitely give a listen to those links you posted, fear not 
Enjoy.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^ their name always reminded me of Bison b.c. who I actually prefer: 





Edit: these are my favorite kind of metal shows. Where you're pretty much right next to the band and they're jammin out like crazy. I hate the ones where they're on a huge stage a mile away and you can barely see them, I want to be able to see the beads of sweat running down their forehead.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wicked_one said:


> Talking about new stuff, if you like thrash metal, I do recommend you *Lazarus A.D.*. They have melody, aggression, speed, it's 80's metal to the next level, IMO. That's why they became my favorite band from the new stuff that's going on today.
> 
> Here's an example:


Thats pretty cool stuff for a bunch of cheeseheads (Kenosha WI)

*Alpine Valley*
near Kenosha WI is a cool rock concert outdoor ampitheater formed in a natural "kettle morain" called Alpine Valley, has rather steeply sloped hillsides and good natural sound from bowl shaped valley


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I like metal myself.






I found this site on a search one time.

Of course i'm not sure what is the best amp for metal,Peavey Valveking,or Peavey 6505.

I also like some Renaissance music as well. ^-^


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Metalkitsune said:


> I like metal myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The female singer Tarja on your video left the group Nightwish a while ago and has a couple CDs on her own............


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I know,i've seen her stuff on Youtube. Shame she left the group.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*My most recent new release "nordic metal" CD purchases:*

   

 

Watain - lawless darkness
Draconian - rose for the apocalypse
Arch Enemy - khaos legions (angela gossow metal goddess, bow down slave and kiss her feet!)
Blut Aus Nord - 777 sect
Moonsorrow - newest one (too hard to spell)
Septic Flesh - great mass

opps, I think Blut Aus Nord is french black metal band, but you get the picture


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Woo hoo!! I'll get to see Christina Scabbia live in August. Can't wait!  And my girlfriend is kinda jealous, lol 

Whoa, Septic Flesh. I remember they had one awesome riff, one that stood out, actually. In case I remember what song that was I'll post it. It's beyond great, I think. 

Dark Angel, nothing in the "new thrash" area? Or you don't like thrash metal? :-s


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wicked_one said:


> Woo hoo!! I'll get to see Christina Scabbia live in August. Can't wait!  And my girlfriend is kinda jealous, lol
> 
> Whoa, Septic Flesh. I remember they had one awesome riff, one that stood out, actually. In case I remember what song that was I'll post it. It's beyond great, I think.
> 
> Dark Angel, *nothing in the "new thrash" area*? Or you don't like thrash metal? :-s


I have all the old 1980s classics: Slayer, Megadeth, Kreator, Testament, Exodus etc

No new group purchases in thrash/speed metal area for me I'm afraid 

The styles are all so blended/hybrid now hard to really catagorize anything


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Wicked_one said:


> Dark Angel, nothing in the *"new thrash" *area? Or you don't like thrash metal? :-s


This is my favorite new thrash band. 




I also love the guitars on this band:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Funny,...Poison was actually my first concert but I did see some true metal after that...Metallica a bunch of times starting with Monsters of Rock in 87 with Van Halen and Dokken and The Scorpions...the most metal show I think I saw, however, aside from some of the Ozzfests was The Clash of the Titans which was Alice In Chains, Anthrax, Megadeth and Slayer...ah, my classical loving metal brothers and sisters!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> Around the same time as I got the Sabat albums also got all the *Coroner* albums, heard about them before and after I tried one had to get all albums! Great music and vocals, quality work that sounds great today......


 I hope you are aware that they have reformed and are playing some major festivals! They still sound killer--check YouTube for some live videos. Ron has put on a few pounds, Marky has cut his hair, but they shred like no one else!

Here...try "Masked Jackal"


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Blotted Science is cool, too.


----------



## DavidJones (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my favourite Opeth's song.I only listend Blackwater park and this song is only that I like from that album.

I used to listen metal music few years ago and I like to listen it now but not that much.

This is my favourite metal album.When I got it I listend to it all days and I really enjoyed.Great black metal album.I recommend it for everyone who listen metal.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Recent new releases additions to my metal collection.......

*I was very pleased with:*
Sepultura - Kairos
Marduk - Wormwood
Mastodon - The Hunter (deluxe)

*Not happy with:*
Wolves in the Throneroom - Celestial Image

Previous two WITT albums were quite good from these Burzum worshippers, but this doesn't work for me, blahhhhh

Will not reward Akerfeldt for abandoning his loyal metal fanbase, no purchase of new Opeth:
(Will be content with glories of past catalog)


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Opeth
Gaza
Meshuggah
Crowpath
Decapitated
Pillory
Car Bomb
Pysopus

All good shtuff!


----------

